
Show HN: WitBot – A Ruby Client for wit.ai - penne12
https://github.com/penne12/wit_bot
======
penne12
I decided to make this after seeing that wit.ai's official ruby client was
only able to send messages to wit ai and get the json response back. I made an
entire library to request things from wit.ai, create bots to respond to
intents, ect.

~~~
mark_l_watson
Does it support speech input? I have looked at using the microphone/speech
input capabilities in Chrome for web apps, and I am interested in support for
that, understanding that your client library and Wit.ai calls would be sever
side.

~~~
penne12
Sadly, no. Ruby is not normally used for client side apps, so I didn't decide
to spend time on that (like wit's new official library). You could easily
modify the library to send audio files, though. Sadly, you still have the
problem of getting speech from the user, normally a somewhat difficult process
that this gem alone couldn't take care of.

But, if you'd like to send a PR for sending audio files, I'd very much love to
accept it.

------
penne12
I just created a GH pages site for wit_bot. You can view it here:
[http://bensites.com/wit_bot/](http://bensites.com/wit_bot/). It might be
nicer. Your choice :D

------
bh13731
Looks good Penne! I'll let you know how we get on... www.meetcleo.com

~~~
penne12
Your project looks awesome!

